# Hunting Partners?



## Onwardoutdoors (Oct 13, 2016)

Alright, so being new to the whole bear hunting thing I want to throw this offer out there to anyone and everyone. Weather you are brand new to it or an expierenced vet. I am in search of a hunting partner so if any of yall are in the same boat shoot me a dm.


----------



## getaff (Oct 13, 2016)

Man I would love too but would be a total leech.  All I have to bring to the table is want to go.  If that is cool I am in.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 20, 2016)

How good are you at dragging? Seriously what areas are you thinking of hunting?


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 27, 2016)

I do my bear hunts in canada. you are welcome along. canada is actually cheaper than hunting the states, plus they have bears the way city slickers have squirrels.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 27, 2016)

holton27596 said:


> I do my bear hunts in canada. you are welcome along. canada is actually cheaper than hunting the states, plus they have bears the way city slickers have squirrels.



True


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 27, 2016)

holton27596 said:


> I do my bear hunts in canada. you are welcome along. canada is actually cheaper than hunting the states, plus they have bears the way city slickers have squirrels.



How is Canada cheaper than hunting here?


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 28, 2016)

guided bear hunts in the states are very expensive with iffy chances of getting a bear. canada hunts run 2000-3000 for nice hunts with fishing included and 100% shot opportunity, no fence, just that many bears.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 28, 2016)

holton27596 said:


> guided bear hunts in the states are very expensive with iffy chances of getting a bear. canada hunts run 2000-3000 for nice hunts with fishing included and 100% shot opportunity, no fence, just that many bears.



But we have millions of acres of public land you can hunt for free.  True, you stand a much higher chance of a shot opportunity on a guided hunt in Canada, but I'd hardly call it cheaper.  By the time you factor in travel, licenses, guide fees, and game processing/shipping, you've spent in the neighborhood of $5k.


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 28, 2016)

If calculate this correctly... The last 4 bears I have shot cost me less than $200 (tag fees, gas going to and from, food I eat while hunting or on the way home from hunting).  Ouch... just thought about the one bear rug I have... add another $750.  There are plenty of bears for the taking on our GA NF you just have to get out and walk a little.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 28, 2016)

I will try and put this into perspective. Nobody should just want to "kill" a bear. I grew up going to canada and bait hunting bears every year. I killed a bear before I killed a deer. Ive killed some in quebec and have gone back twice in the last five years. I didnt kill a bear on either of those hunts although they were wonderful experiences. I also hunt with a traditional bow and it limits the distances and baits that I could hunt. The place I went to this June was a 100 percent oppurtunity outfit and I highly recommend them (taggart bay lodge) but for 30 plus hours of driving and a lot of cash, neither me or my two compadres shot at a bear. It was an unbelieveable experience (as it always is in the boreal forest) but no bears were drawn down on. Had we been gun or compound hunters, we all would have killed one. I did catch a 29", 10lb walleye so Im not crying. 

Fast forward 3 months and the ga bear opener, I saw three legal bears by the second hour of daylight and killed a nice sow. 

BUT- I spend my summers making trips up there, glassing acorn trees. I spend my winters checking new saddles and gaps. The best bear hunting Ive seen in my life was during the acorn shortage of 2013. I killed a nice bear the second sunday of archery and then gave the coordinates to everyone I knew who wanted to kill one. A buddy of mine saw 14 bears in trees in one afternoon!  


So, the grass isnt always greener. Go to canada because you want to experience the boreal forest and walleye and pike and the whole adventure. Go to north ga because you love the mountains and the wilderness and the work.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 29, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> I will try and put this into perspective. Nobody should just want to "kill" a bear. I grew up going to canada and bait hunting bears every year. I killed a bear before I killed a deer. Ive killed some in quebec and have gone back twice in the last five years. I didnt kill a bear on either of those hunts although they were wonderful experiences. I also hunt with a traditional bow and it limits the distances and baits that I could hunt. The place I went to this June was a 100 percent oppurtunity outfit and I highly recommend them (taggart bay lodge) but for 30 plus hours of driving and a lot of cash, neither me or my two compadres shot at a bear. It was an unbelieveable experience (as it always is in the boreal forest) but no bears were drawn down on. Had we been gun or compound hunters, we all would have killed one. I did catch a 29", 10lb walleye so Im not crying.
> 
> Fast forward 3 months and the ga bear opener, I saw three legal bears by the second hour of daylight and killed a nice sow.
> 
> ...



Could. Not. Have. Said. This. Better. Period.


----------



## Bear Meat Bowser (Dec 2, 2016)

*hUNTING PARTNER*

I am in the same boat as you are I hunt in eastern North Carolina and we have big big bears there its just an 9 hour drive to hyde and tyrrell county well worth it. I would like to hunt here local Deer and Bear retired Vet and lots of Bear knowledge Killed my first bear at 12 let me know thank you.


----------



## bighits4421 (Dec 7, 2016)

Onwardoutdoors said:


> Alright, so being new to the whole bear hunting thing I want to throw this offer out there to anyone and everyone. Weather you are brand new to it or an expierenced vet. I am in search of a hunting partner so if any of yall are in the same boat shoot me a dm.



What areas are you looking to hunt? I am going to CNF in Dawson this weekend.


----------

